
Asteroid that narrowly missed Earth ‘slipped through the net’ - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/asteroid-nasa-near-miss-earth-emails-2019-ok-a9113846.html
======
Kaibeezy
_The emails showed space agency employees rushing to discover how the asteroid
avoided detection, after a colleague alerted them to the near-miss “because
there may be media coverage tomorrow”._

